# 5x5 progress



## supersonicphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys

I have never done a progress thread or shown my pictures before but wanted to share my progress and to get advise from you guys as to what to do next.

The top pictures are of me about 3 years ago and the bottom ones are me now. The first year I did splits but I never really had major gains so moved to the 5x5 and felt I got bigger and stronger. Obviously I'm holding body fat and will cut eventually. I'm still doing the 5x5 as had a bit of time off over Xmas due to a bad back so couldn't squat so spending the next few months getting my strength back. Would you recommend me carrying it on or do you suggest I try splits again? Thanks


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

as long as you still gaining on it i would carry on with 5x5. no need to change something that still works.when the progression stalls,then move to another routine.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

It's a brilliant routine, so stick with it.

Perfect your technique stay injury free and stick to it and you will see results.

Good luck


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in same boat mate, I did splits for a year and it felt like t took to long to train a certain muscle as splits would take 4 days to go full circle.

Moved onto 5x5 this year and already seeing some improvement, if I get my diet right I'll be laughing hopefully


----------



## daveyg99 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good work!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Stick with 5x5 - then move to MadCow 5x5 or ssomething when you stall (for a considerable time) - or do upper/lower kinda workouts. don't do crappy splits pls.


This.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

supersonicphil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have never done a progress thread or shown my pictures before but wanted to share my progress and to get advise from you guys as to what to do next.
> 
> The top pictures are of me about 3 years ago and the bottom ones are me now. The first year I did splits but I never really had major gains so moved to the 5x5 and felt I got bigger and stronger. Obviously I'm holding body fat and will cut eventually. I'm still doing the 5x5 as had a bit of time off over Xmas due to a bad back so couldn't squat so spending the next few months getting my strength back. Would you recommend me carrying it on or do you suggest I try splits again? Thanks


Stick with it until you stall.

Then I'll look into an upper lower for the next progression.

Nothing wring with chucking in some vanity work every now and then on a 5x5


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PDWK

Public Display of White Knighting

Gross


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Stick with 5x5 - then move to MadCow 5x5 or ssomething when you stall (for a considerable time) - or do upper/lower kinda workouts. don't do crappy splits pls.


Upper lower workouts, and no crappy splits, elaborate if poss


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I ran icf 5x5 for better part of six months and loved it... i stalled/burnt out on it and am now doing the PHUL 4 day split, im 3 weeks into it so probably to early to call..... but ill definitely go back to 3 days a week and 5x5 after this.....just love it!


----------



## Ratnuroh (Feb 28, 2015)

As others have said man - great gains you've made. Keep on with the program and keep on it until you stall out. From there Id move on to a routine like HST of PHAT - both awesome routines.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lyle McDonald's Generic Bulking Routine is the best Upper/Lower I reckon :thumbup1:

The generic bulking routine - BodyRecomposition Support Forums


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Lyle McDonald's Bulking Routine
> 
> Power Hypertrophy Upper Lower (P.H.U.L.) Workout | Muscle & Strength
> 
> And not a 5 day bro split (1x a week bodypart)


Cheers, I'll give that -p.h.u.l- a try on Monday when next in the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Show me an Olympian who's used them


Show me an Olympian on UK-Muscle.

You always post really, REALLY dumb stuff and disappear when you realise you're out your depth.

Btw, the majority of olympians (as seen in their dvd's) actually trained with a high frequency (eg, 2x bodyparts a week at least)

Not worth my time, byebye!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Out of my depth? You want to be a coach but can only regurgitate out dated BB.com info lul
> 
> I'm yet to see an Olympian train 5x5 or only 3 days a week etc.
> 
> Go have a look on forums like intense muscle or pro muscle and do some learning..


Yes, because OP is training to be an olympian and olympians are new-ish trainees.

Context, you don't understand it. Regurgitate out dated BB.com info? lol

Btw;

Arnie, Reg Park, Leeroy Colbert, Bill Pearl did a lot of their training 3x a week fullbody.

A video leeroy colbert did:






Now stop poppin your mouth off, its boring as fvck.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Show me an Olympian who's used them


Dorian Yates used an upper/lower type split up until 1986. Here he is at the 1986 EFBB British Championships.










BTW I'm certainly not against brosplit routines, but routines with more frequency can build serious mass.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> That is the best you can pull up? Yes let's do more frequency and volume than most pros because they are doing less optimal routines to maximise their genetics and drug protocols.
> 
> Amateur is the word that sums you up mate.


I don't want to get a warning off the mods again, so I'll try and keep this as civil as possible. Your knowledge is limited, you're out your depth, you don't know anything about bodybuilding, powerlifting, nutrition etc. Every single thread you fill it with either non-sense or replies to me to try and argue with me.

You can do two things:

Realise you're wrong, and accept it - move on.

Keep trying to save face.

I know which you'll choose, but if you decide to accept you're wrong we can have a fresh start 

Edit: Sorry OP. I'll try stop posting now as its filling up your log.

As stated before, either stick with 5x5 then progress to an intermediate 5x5 or switch to an upper/lower kinda setup


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Now if you aim this post at a mirror it would be the ONLY time you have been right on here
> 
> I have zero interest in powerlifting but your knowledge on bodybuilding clearly shows you don't have a clue and it's a joke that Merks has hired you. It's laughable that the only client who will end up looking half decent is paying for macros he could have found in 2 mins and his training being sorted by someone else.
> 
> But that's none of my business


Funny how all my clients have had great results though right? Merks wanted some help. He got it. Merks is making progress; I don't charge a lot for what I do. Whenever he sends me a message with a query he has a reply within 30 minutes.

Merks was severely under-eating before we started working together, if he doesn't want any help after one month, he knows what to do now - so a one small time payment isn't a lot to lose when he will have the knowledge to continue further.

The only thing you have here is a personal vendetta against someone; because you cannot accept that you're wrong and know very little about this.

It's funny that I've told you, and ImNotAPervert has told you (and he isn't even against bro splits) that you are wrong. It's funny that there is all the info out there to see Arnie trained 5x5, Reg Park, etc. Then Leeroy Colbert a famous bodybuilder who suggests training fullbody - yet.. AlQaholic from Uk-muscle thinks they are wrong or something?

Everytime you've been presented with some info you just tell me i'm wrong, you've not watched the videos, you've not done any research - you didn't even reply to ImNotaPervert, just go to sleep or something.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I'm not against high frequency but show me where Yates did 5x5 3 days a week.
> 
> I'm fully aware of his training history and have followed his 3 way split for a long time myself..


I said he can move to an Upper/Lower - what kind of upper lower is 3x a week? It's four. More if you really wanted.

You know *nothing*


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I'm not against high frequency but show me where Yates did 5x5 3 days a week.
> 
> I'm fully aware of his training history and have followed his 3 way split for a long time myself..


Post a pic up, I wanna see if the 3 way split is the bollacks


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> You posted a client transformation pic and no great results were seen. That's the end of it really.


If you say so! But thats just easy for you to sit there and say that. My clients were happy, I'm happy - I'm reasonably strong with minimal drug use, I'm fairly big with minimal drug use - and you're just some weird guy on the internet that replies to me and thats the way it'll always stay.

Also; you should probably research about Arnold and 5x5 with Reg Park  - but let me guess, no Olympians ever did any 5x5 training hehe.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Do you think 5x5 is what got them on a bodybuilding stage?


Do you think OP is going to be on a bodybuilding stage any time soon? Was this post about any possibility of being a future Olympian?

You're clutching at straws, and you've lost this discussion - so fire back at me anything else you've got so you can get your last word in peace.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tommy bananas is actually speaking sense, you seem to be twisting stuff, making points about daftness and not listening to what people are saying? At least stay quiet out of respect for the op... Tommy has given him good information, youve just argued a lot and are seemingly lost in my eyes (clearly you think your winning lol)


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Strong username to post content ratio


Where's the pic ?????


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Where's yours eejit


eejit ?? Don't understand.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

@AlQaholic id like to see a picture too .. You have quite strong opinions so id like to see the result of them . Simples.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Well this thread went well.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> @AlQaholic id like to see a picture too .. You have quite strong opinions so id like to see the result of them . Simples.


Just like I thought, he's obviously taking his time trying to find the most obscure pic, of some buff dude, never again to be found, or he looks as sh1te as I do, with a bigger mouth


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I will post them up when I choose, not when called out by faceless users themselves


I ain't posting sh1t, cause I look like sh1te as said 

Don't forget you do Dorian Yates routine, so you look the bollacks, msg me when you get round to it


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Strong username to post content ratio


Your username is Alcoholic so shut up.



AlQaholic said:


> Have you seen the progress people have made training a body part even just once every 2 weeks?


Have you seen the progress of the people that train every muscle 2-3 times a week? It's far superior to those who train once every 2 weeks.



AlQaholic said:


> Just because the latest fad is high frequency doesn't mean it's optimal for everyone


A muscle is repaired in 48 hours. If you train less than that you are wasting your time. Period. As for the olympians, they use drugs so stop using them as reference.

Show me one person that has gained more muscle or faster training once every 12 days in comparison to another one who trained 2 times a week?

Until then what's optimal for EVERYONE is training each body part 2 times a week, period.

And please save the keyboard warrior attitude to yourself, that's for kids.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Dorian Yates has said a few times that his approach to training and number of rest days is more specific to the advanced body builder closer to their genetic limit .. that a new person can afford more training per week.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Just a load more regurgitated drivel.
> 
> And drugs make it irrelevant? Ffs bodybuilding without drugs is irrelevant.
> 
> Do a chest session with Yates and tell me if your ready to go again in 48 hours.


Chest session with Yates, you obviously know him personally, you must have a humongous cheat, still waiting on that pic though, don't forget to show the date on that pic, when posted.

For fvck sake, give up mate, and stop p1ssing on everyone's comments, it's obvious Your the type that follow people around, as Delhi said in his 10 year post.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Do you think 5x5 is what got them on a bodybuilding stage?


Nope. It was their legs.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Just a load more regurgitated drivel.
> 
> And drugs make it irrelevant? Ffs bodybuilding without drugs is irrelevant.
> 
> Do a chest session with Yates and tell me if your ready to go again in 48 hours.


LMFAO No wonder why everyone think you are an idiot.

As I said, find me that person.

Until you do you are wrong and you are just another keyboard warrior.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cojocaru said:


> Chest session with Yates, you obviously know him personally, you must have a humongous cheat, still waiting on that pic though, don't forget to show the date on that pic, when posted.
> 
> For fvck sake, give up mate, and stop p1ssing on everyone's comments, it's obvious Your the type that follow people around, as Delhi said in his 10 year post.


He won't prove his point because he can't. That's what happens when you have no clue about what you are talking about.

He's just feeding his ego thinking he's hurting someone with his internet tough guy attitude.

Such immature guy.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh man this is entertaining... but what a way to hijack Phil's thread; dyslexic alcoholics are pretty much the one reason UKM has become such a cesspool of hate and irrelevant arguments these days... some people talk so much nonsense.


----------



## supersonicphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! Appreciate all the answers. I'll stick with. 5x5 then madcow then see what takes my fancy. I guess it's trial and error. Oh...and I don't want to compete it anything. Just want too workout and book a bit of mass :/)


----------

